# Looking for a rp partner



## FossAngelPhoenix (Jul 12, 2017)

I am now going to give one of the lazist rp requests ever:

Userpage of fossangelphoenix -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Basically, my guidelines are already posted there on my page, so read them and all that good stuff. Or comment here if you have more questions... though it is better if you post on my page admittly, since I am more than likely going to see it there.

So... yeah... That is it... hopefully I am not breaking any rules.


----------



## FossAngelPhoenix (Jul 14, 2017)

FossAngelPhoenix said:


> I am now going to give one of the lazist rp requests ever:
> 
> Userpage of fossangelphoenix -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> ...



I feel like I should add on this, just to be sure you would be fine with my guidelines before you decide to contact me, inside of having to go through another:

"1. I only do notes.
2. It has to be Pokemon related, with them as Anthros. I wouldn't mind doing Sonic, Coco from the crash games or anything Undertale related. Basically just ask me about it.
3. I would like it if you replied in a paragraph format, while being discriptive. I don't mind if you misspell words or misuse grammar, as long as I am able to understand the just of it I don't mind.
4. I mainly do bondage and Yuri.
5. If you decide to use another's character, make sure they are alright with it first.
6. Since I am a writer, I would like to post the roleplay as a story if possible. You would be credited for the story, if I have your permission to do so. I, of course, would understand if you decide to decline in me doing so.

The reason I have so strict of rules is simple: Rule #6. While I don't expect the "best writing ever" or anything along those lines, I would like to at least be able to practice my writing skills. You know, see what needs to be improved. I roleplay to improve my writing in what I am trying to get at."

I feel like I should have copy-pasted that with my original post. I would be right to improve on that in the future.

I know that some may be turned-off by my request, and may thing that I am an arrogant person. In fact, I may just take our number 6 all together. Believe me though: I am not like that.

I just want to make sure that I try and improve my writing. As such, I would like to feel like the person I am role-playing with seems interested. I hate it when I write a big long starter that has a lot of detail, but I only get like a two word reply.

Anyway, enough of that and this. I feel like I rambled on long enough.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm male and straight, but I'm open to Pokémon and various fur species.


----------

